

Is The Government Spying On Us? - speakmylanguage
http://isthegovernmentspyingonus.com

======
herbig
Looks hardcoded. How will I know when things have changed if I have to rely on
them updating the site manually?

------
vezzy-fnord
Is doesabearshitinthewoods.io registered yet?

